# Need Information regarding Germany



## rahulDGer2014 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi All,

I am Rahul from India. I have 4 years of work experience in Software development. 

Currently i am planning to pursue MS degree in Computer Science in GERMANY.

I have some questions in my head regarding the job opportunity in Germany. Please help me to get information.

Questions are:

1. How is the Software Job opportunity in Germany after Completing MS?

2. How is the take home salary per month(after deducting all taxes) after completing MS in GERMANY? If i get job in descent Company. 

3. Is it true, Salary will be deducted 40% for Tax?


Please reply me, if you have any information. 


Thanks for helping me,
Rahul


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

1. The job market for IT is good (but no guarantee it's still good until you graduate). As far as I know (please check this!), having a local degree gives you the right to work here afterwards - without that it would be very difficult to get a work permit, because all suitable EU nationals would have to be hired first!
2. Salary for fresh IT graduates is somewhere around €3000/month (before tax and deductions).
3. Taxes and compulsory deductions (health insurance, social security) are 30-50%, depending on salary level and personal situation.


----------



## rahulDGer2014 (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks Beppi,

Will they consider my 4 years of IT experience in India?

or after completing MS, they will consider me as a fresh graduate?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

I cannot foresee what a potential employer considers or what a future salary offer is based on, sorry!


----------



## rahulDGer2014 (Aug 20, 2013)

Beppi, Thanks for the reply. 

Being honest, i was just wondering, why the salary is little bit on lower side, after having MS degree. I heard that, employee in Germany is one of the top wage getter in the world. 

Also, if someone is getting 3000€(before tax), then his net income will be 2200€(after tax deduction). 

1. normally hou much can he save? i know it depends upon the person. But still, it can be assumed as per the living cost?

2. Is 2200€ is sufficient for descent lifestyle?

thanks in Advance.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

€3000/month is higher than the average income in Germany (which is around €2400).
It converts to around €1900 in your pocket (assuming you are young and single) after taxes and compulsory deductions are made. This is o.k. to live on - certainly more than a fresh graduate had before (as student).
How much of that you would be able to save (and how your salary develops over time due to good performance) is something nobody here will be able to tell you.


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

The job situation in IT is still not bad.
If your CV says you worked full time for 4 years, employers will most likely believe you and consider that.

2000 to 2500 € after tax is realistic with an MSc and 4 years of experience. Can be more if you are really good at what you do, but probably not from the start.
German language skills increase your chances drastically.

It's easy to live on 1000 €/month. Add costs for car, eating out, going out, travels, activities if you fancy doing any of that a lot.
You can still live a decent lifestyle on 1500-1800 €/month.


----------



## kencyborg (Aug 9, 2013)

Can Anyone say , whether I can apply as tourist visa to Germany and attend any interview and get any job ? or whether the Employers at germany encourage this , and provide offer letter? 
I dont find any use in applying Job seeker visa without getting any offer letter. Because even the embassy itself told me tht first of all get any offer letter then apply to Job seeker visa or work Visa. Can some one help me in this matter


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

I believe you can visit Germany on a tourist visa and attend a job interview while here (just don't do any actual work!). But please ask the embassy to be sure!
Nobody will be able to comment on your chances of getting a job after the interview.
The Job Seeker Visa is for job search - no point applying for it after you have a job offer!


----------



## stalker (Apr 20, 2013)

@OP: If you're planning to immigrate to Germany, I would suggest you to have some command on German language. Because English speaking jobs are not common there. Just a suggestion.


----------



## kencyborg (Aug 9, 2013)

Yes bro. . So is it compulsory that I needs to get any german learning certificate during filing application to th embassy. And do I needs to mention about german language proficiency in my motivational letter?


----------

